# What were you working on today?!



## Rocketeer (Jul 31, 2010)

Busy day.... I am prepping my Battle of Britain Merlin from a Hurricane shot down in 1940 (August 18th) for a display at the memorial to Flt Lt JB Nicolson VC who won the only Victoria Cross awarded to a RAF Fighter pilot in the Battle and indeed whole WW2. I will displaying the Hurricane's cockpit as well.

Anyhoo, sorted out one of the Merlin's banks. Also started the strip down of a Hawker Hunter nose for rebuild. This was damaged in a birdstrike and will be fitted to the museum's Hunter. Then some gardening and a re-org of my workshop! Relax tomorrow!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm really feeling bad for you!

NICE!


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 31, 2010)

nothing quite so exciting
I redid the vacuum plumbing on the red car


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2010)

Putting up a fence on the west side of the house. Started digging holes for the support posts today.

Keep you informed....

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

Heck, that's a really dirty, ing terrible job you have to do there Tony. I feel really sorry for you.......honest.........
Went to the shop to buy some sugar - might go again tomorrow.........


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

I was washing the fire trucks at the firehouse...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2010)

I was in a pain-killer indued haze all day. Out on a medical for 2 weeks because of these [email protected] headaches. So I made a video!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Working at work today for a couple of hours, we had stocktake on the Friday. 120 quid extra though, unfortunately, it'll go to bills.... Maybe I can sneak some away for some decals and paint.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Went to the shop to buy some sugar - might go again tomorrow.........


Dude
that's a hell of a sugar habit you've got there...


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I was in a pain-killer indued haze all day. Out on a medical for 2 weeks because of these [email protected] headaches. So I made a video!


Allergic reaction or heat induced?


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Working at work today for a couple of hours, we had stocktake on the Friday. 120 quid extra though, unfortunately, it'll go to bills.... Maybe I can sneak some away for some decals and paint.


Did that last Sunday
16 hours - not fun but plenty of double time overtime


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice Tony!

The Mossie yesterday Boeing 777 tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

Too cold and wet to do much...so worked on my Ju88 canopy for a while...


----------



## jamierd (Aug 1, 2010)

washed the dishes and swept the kitchen floor oh what a glamorous life i live


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

jamierd said:


> washed the dishes and swept the kitchen floor oh what a glamorous life i live



That's just sick man.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

He needs help....lets send him a ww2aircraft.net apron!



> Colin1.....Allergic reaction or heat induced?



Cluster - last attack I had was in early 2009. bloody brutal


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 1, 2010)

Sat around at the car dealership while my wife's 4runner had an iPod jack installed and state re-inspection done right this time. Didn't have to pay a penny. The worked in the garage on converting a dead harddrive into a clock and stripped usable parts out of an old PC before chucking the case out on the curb, trying to reclaim space in my garage.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

Spent yesterday searching for a new pair of boots and found a decent pair. I don't have a clue what today holds though.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Then worked in the garage on converting a dead harddrive into a clock and stripped usable parts out of an old PC before chucking the case out on the curb, trying to reclaim space in my garage.



Funny you should mention making clocks our of old [and I mean old] hard drives. I use to make and sell
wall clocks make from the old Seagate 40 megabyte hard drives. Attached are pic's of two I have left, a 
desk clock make from an old MiniScribe 40 megabyte HDD. The plastic parts were cut with a jig saw from 
a sheet of 1/4 inch and 1/8 inch sheet plastic.

The other one is a wall clock, *with Westminster chimes in it*, that hangs in the computer room
Thats the last pick down.

They show the correct time, today when the pic's were taken.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Rocketeer (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanx for the replies. Some cool responses and jobs out there. Lovely mossie. Like all, I have a day job to do, but I try to get as much done on my hobbies as I can.

Today was a bit more mediocre.....mowed the girlfriend's lawn (no, that is not a euphemism!!) she has a ride-on....I managed to f.....damage it on a huge rock. Then went to a local dog show and Merlin came in the top 12 dogs out of 120!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Went to take a tour of Thomas Edisons labratory!


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2010)

worked on changing all my crap chef's for good ones, i'm on roll got rid of two today


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 1, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Went to take a tour of Thomas Edison's laboratory!


Plagiarising toe-rag
Tesla was the real brains


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hah!!

Me? Didn't work on much anything. Grocery shopped, making ribs for dinner and folding laundry.

Good thing I'm confortable with my masculinity. 

Oh, did clean the electronic filters in my heat pump. That helped with my self confidence. Now perhaps I can find my balls in my wife's purse...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't feel bad Matt, I got to do laundry tomorrow night.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, nothing is beneath me. But I do hate to do dishes and the chemicals necessary to properly clean a shower gag me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2010)

What did I do? 

Sat in a plane all day...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 2, 2010)

Right on, CCheese!!! Finished the clock up on Sunday afternoon. I think this was a 20 or 40G hard drive, I have several that are just layin around with bad sectors or nifty little charred areas. Hardest part was getting the bearing-race out of the center (first time I've made one of these, after this they'll be easy!). Here's a pic of my finished product (made to hang on the wall):

(lost the read-arm somewhere in my garage, between the time I dismantled the hard drive and finally got around to putting everything together. also, the brownish-black arm coming off the right-hand side of the hard drive is actually one of my beagle's tail and butt. neither are firmly attached to the clock, just a bad angle with a cellphone camera)


----------



## sabrina (Aug 2, 2010)

Went on a drive, grocery shopped, housework, took a nap, and worked on some crash analysis reports (WWII of course!  All in all, an awesome day!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2010)

I worked on 07' Toyota Sienna van, 70' 440 Six Pak GTX, and a MG, of wich I have no clue as to the year of.


----------



## Loiner (Aug 4, 2010)

Rocketeer said:


> ... Then went to a local dog show and Merlin came in the top 12 dogs out of 120!



Was that a breed show? 
My wife frequents dog shows for agility and obedience, I get dragged along more often than not usually to act as the dog 'caddy' and general run-about.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 4, 2010)

We finished one up today. I had to shoot the photos inside so. 
1957 Cameo pickup. Let me know what you think. This was just a paint job, not a restoration.


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2010)

paperwork all day, 10 hours at work and i never picked up a knife or pan all day, spent it all in the office useing that well known chefs tool the computer !!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2010)

new dessert for the menu


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 8, 2010)

Yummmmmmmm..........................


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Eerrmmmmm....heeeellllllloooooo.....that's not a 70' 440 Six Pak GTX! Cooome ooonnn maaaan, get a grip! 

Looks deeelish Karl!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> We finished one up today. I had to shoot the photos inside so.
> 1957 Cameo pickup. Let me know what you think. This was just a paint job, not a restoration.


Could I send my two babies over to you? 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 8, 2010)

new brakes on all four corners of the red one
Pads and discs on the front, pads on the back. The rear pads were reduced to biscuits, they came apart with the extraction. For some reason that I haven't figured yet, can't get the dashboard brake wear warning light to go out.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Could I send my two babies over to you? 8)



Sure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Could I send my Duesenberg SJ as well?






If I had one..... Spotless work mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you Jan.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 8, 2010)

I enjoyed my one-day weekend, caught up all the lost sleep from a week of early shifts last week, did a bit of washing, a bit of work on my 1/72 Sea Fury, a bit of solitaire wargaming, bought a new PC game from Steam, now trying to put together a list of paints to get from Hannants when I go over there tomorrow before work 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 9, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> I enjoyed my one-day weekend, caught up all the lost sleep...


I had a two-day weekend
but I must admit, I caught up alot of lost sleep too. Last five weeks have been commuting to one of our other sites in Worcestershire, so early starts, lots of driving and long hours in between. Only two more days to go then three days holiday (five if you include the coming weekend) 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 9, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> I had a two-day weekend
> but I must admit, I caught up alot of lost sleep too. Last five weeks have been commuting to one of our other sites in Worcestershire, so early starts, lots of driving and long hours in between. Only two more days to go then three days holiday (five if you include the coming weekend) 8)



I used to commute Esher-Greenford, Esher-Basildon or Esher-Maidstone, I hated spending half the day trundling around the M25. I now have a little jaunt from Shenley to Hemel Hempstead every day 8) And after ordering my paints and two new kits online this morning, I have spent the day imposing order upon chaos at work. The job got done and no-one got too upset, so I'm now treating myself to a well-earned beer or three


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2010)

Started working 3AM to noon this week to try and avoid the heat. So far all I've worked on this week is the 70' GTX.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Man, that makes for a long day.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not bad. I'm not use to going to bed with the sun still up though.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 11, 2010)

Nyquil, my friend. Nyquil. Two or three nights of that, and your body will adjust itself nicely to whatever whacked-out schedule you desire. Learned that trick in the Navy while pulling mind-numbing shift-work and having to adjust to crazy schedules.


My latest tinkering....a desktop hard drive clock (not quite done yet, but at least it stands up on its own!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 12, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> My latest tinkering....a desktop hard drive clock (not quite done yet, but at least it stands up on its own!


You're going to need more RAM...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 12, 2010)

Nah, 512Mb is enough. I'm not (drum roll!) over-clocking it.

I'll get me hat.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 12, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> ...I'm not (drum roll!) over-clocking it.
> 
> I'll get me hat.


da-boom-tish!

Somebody get the door for him...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2010)

The trap door or the back door?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2010)

A trench, 125 ft long x 3 ft deep x 1 ft wide, with a rubber sheet (rhizome barrier) installed and filled back in with earth in an attempt to contain the bamboo in my yard. Exhausting and frustrating work....


----------



## Erich (Aug 12, 2010)

can dig it Rabid, at least it will be easy enough to clean


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

I have to admit, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Biggles44 (Mar 13, 2016)

I found out today whilst working on my family tree that a distant relative was a Fighter Pilot on Hurricane MkI &II's he served as a Pilot Officer on 615, 607 Squadrons RAF and a Flying Officer on 258 Squadron 1939 -1942.
It is there that the trail goes cold. 
I know he was stationed at RAF Jurby on the Isle of Man doing a fair bit of convoy patrols with the odd skirmish. He resurface's in 1943 at his wedding as a Flight Lieutenant [Admin} ??
I have pictures of his aircraft with their Squadron Markings but do not have any photo's of `Hurricanes' with 258 Sqdn Markings of "FH" Can anyone point me in the right direction or offer help in any way. Thanks for reading.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have 258Sqn. wearing *FH* (Apr 1939 - Sep 1939) and *ZT* (Aug 1944 - Dec 1945). They were in the Far East in '42

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2016)

*Aircraft*
December 1940-April 1941: Hawker Hurricane I
April 1941-February 1942: Hawker Hurricane IIA
March-April 1942: Hawker Hurricane I 
March 1942-November 1942: Hawker Hurricane IIB
November 1943-August 1944: Hawker Hurricane IIC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2016)

Rigging the landing gear of a King Air F90 with aftermarket hydraulic gear. 

The pilot has been flying around with it rigged wrong forever, and now I got to fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool Adler, hopefully it was not dangerous before. 
I spent the day working on a set of rims for a 1969 A-12 Road Runner. Doesn't sound like much I know. But when they are as pricey as these, you have take your time and make sure you don't mess them up. OE restorations can be real pain in the butt at times. I ruined a good hobby.


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2016)

New menus for the restaurant and the hotels onsite pub !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

some models....


----------



## Sweb (Mar 19, 2016)

A PV1 Ventura. Today I got half of the right outer wing panel attachment nutplates riveted. I can only volunteer my Saturdays so I'll finish the job next week. Then I'll move to the center wing section, install those nutplates on both sides and the outer wing panels will be ready to attach. Then it's on to the empennage to mount the stab, elevators, vertical fins and feathers. I may have to mold a turret so I'm beginning drawings for the mold sections that will be used to vacu-form the plexi over.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2016)

Assembling this death machine...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2016)

Hahajahah! Amen brother!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2016)

The Death Machine Mk.V is assembled, no spare parts.






It's been nice knowing you guys.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2016)

"I've just ducked away a year of your life, tell me how does it feel? And do be honest, it's for posterity."


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 20, 2016)

Yesterday - helping out my wife with preparations for our older daughter's b-day. 
Today - we'll ship kids to my parents for few days, getting some rest after 50 days of preparations for upcoming work season, and then kick off the season after Easter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

